
Why Racket? Why Lisp? - mrzool
https://practicaltypography.com/why-racket-why-lisp.html
======
abrax3141
Oh my gosh. When are people going to give up and just admit that Lisp (=lisp-
family) just wins? The list of dead contenders for The One True language is
breathtakingly long, but it's Lisp that everyone eventually comes back around
to. Even in the last decade we went thru PERL then Pyhton and now it's js. And
everyone just keeps adding in more and more lisp to their language du jour
(d'annee?) until, well, they just give up and build a lisp on top of it, like
Clojure or Hy. Please let's just come together and get to where we've been
headed for 50 years anyway.

